# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  social anxiety zine

## berlingot

-

----------


## Otherside

I'm interested in this. And seriously, who thought to represent with white pills? I take pink pills anyway. Or orange ones. Or green and yellow ones. But the pink ones are for anxiety although the green and yellow ones are also supposed to help...

Okay, sorry. Yeah, I'll be serious. But heck, this may be interesting. Is it okay that I'm not from the US?

----------


## berlingot

yes, i accept submissions from anywhere! the more the better!

----------

